

A Django Developer’s First Look at Play - motter
http://blueprintforge.com/blog/2012/01/31/a-django-developers-first-experience-of-play/

======
dkhenry
You should check out Play 2.0. It takes all that is awesome about Play and
adds even more nice features to it. Its lacking all the modules that are
currently out there ,but other then that its up and running.

